# Chevy Headliner Repair



## On Board (Apr 4, 2012)

Anyone have a recommendation for a headliner repair/replacement in the Navarre area?


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

I have heard from several people that these guys are good, and affordable.
http://headlinerpro.com/
There are a few models - mostly imports - that they will not work on. Give them a call to see if your vehicle is one they do.


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Post up your results please


----------



## On Board (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks for the reply Firefishvideo. I will contact Headliner Pro tomorrow. Glad to see this is a mobile service.


----------



## On Board (Apr 4, 2012)

Will do Kahala boy.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Have used headliner pro 3 times. All 3 times very pleased!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Lol his voicemail msg hasnt changed in 10 years........ Hello friend and thanks for calling, lol. Real nice fella and very efficient


----------



## On Board (Apr 4, 2012)

Update on headliner replacement. I got in touch with Reese @ Headliner Pro and made an appointment for this morning. He was right on time, did an excellent job for a very fair price. (Chevy Silverado extended cab, approx. $125.00 w/2year warranty) Thanks for the recommendation.


----------

